# Pride Of Dover And Pride Of Calais.



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what has happened to these two ferries since being taken out of service, ? thanks, Stores.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

One of them's gone for scrap recently, there is a piccy of her on here somewhere under tow to the breakers.


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

Ships Monthly January 2013 reported :-
Pride of Calais made a final crossing from Calais on 20 October 2012, just a couple of months short of completing 25 years of English Channel service. After moving to Dover's Cruise Terminal 2 to destore, she left for Tilbury to join sister Pride of Dover, laid up since December 2011.

Ron.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

It's the Pride of Dover which is on her way to the breakers: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...6/title/pride-of-dover-goes-for-scrap/cat/502


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks Coastie. Pride of Calais must still be for sale, strange how her Sister knackered her engines in Tilbury, i believe she sailed there under her own steam.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

She does look a mess though. NOT as bad as the Duke of Lancaster though I have to admit.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*pride of calais*

Any recent photos of her, ?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I posted a link to a BBC news item about her in the Thread about her. The news item has piccies after some graffiti "artists" had visited her. I'll try and find the link.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=640239#post640239


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

hi Coastie, any recent photos of Pride of Calais, ?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

I haven't got any, but there might be some on here somewhere.


----------



## mikecambrai (Dec 19, 2012)

*pride of calais*

There is another posting about these 2 ships. The Pride of Calais came into Ramsgate from Tilbury last night. She kept the regular ferry, Gardenia, outside for 2 hours. I don't know why she came in. Although the AIS said Pride of Calais, when I went to the harbour to take a look she was called the Ostend Spirit. She left at around 2100 hours and went to Ostend. This morning (20Dec2012) she moved berth in the harbour and her AIS changed to Ostend Spirit. I have no idea where they are going to use her, as the traffic from Ramsgate does not support the current 2 smaller vessels.
There is I believe a Ramsgate Spirit due and that might be the old Pride of Dover which was recently towed to Turkey as rumoured for engine repairs.
The Transeuropa/LDL ships have a variety of names. The Norman Spirit was also the Ostend Spirit last year and she was originally the Pride of Aquitaine!


----------



## mikecambrai (Dec 19, 2012)

I have been following the movements of the tug Eide Fighter which was towing the Pride as she is now called. Originally the AIS said that she was bound for Tuzla, a ship repair yard, but after Malta the AIS destination changed to Aliaga which is a scrap metal port.
The tug went into the bay slowly at 3 knots this evening, and came out later proceeding at around 12 knots - much faster than she has been doing for the past few weeks. So I assume that this is the end!


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

mikecambrai said:


> I have been following the movements of the tug Eide Fighter which was towing the Pride as she is now called. Originally the AIS said that she was bound for Tuzla, a ship repair yard, but after Malta the AIS destination changed to Aliaga which is a scrap metal port.
> The tug went into the bay slowly at 3 knots this evening, and came out later proceeding at around 12 knots - much faster than she has been doing for the past few weeks. So I assume that this is the end!


Mike, if confirmation were needed I'm sure you're right in assuming the end of the Pride of Dover.
Ships Monthly magazine for March 2013 (out already) reported that the vessel was beached at Aliagi, Turkey on 28 Dec. 2012 (the date of your posting), so thanks a to SN contributor - you heard it first right here.

Ron.


----------



## mikecambrai (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for confirming the sad news about the Pride of Dover. i am now waiting to see the Pride of Calais (Ostend Spirit) start work from Ramsgate. She has returned from Antwerp and is in Ostend..


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

There are recent photos of both ships on the Doverferryphotos web site. The ones of the PoC (Ostend Spirit) are on the 'Local Ferry News' list, while the ones of the Dover being broken up are on the 'Other Maritime News'section of the site. The Spirit entered service a few days ago, with out the company finishing the repainting job.
For access to this site, you have to be a registered member.

Hawkeye


----------



## Carlr (Feb 18, 2013)

*P&O Pride of Dover*

Hi All,
Does anyone know where I could buy something from the Pride of Dover - a used flag, light, name plaque etc - perhaps from an ex-crew member 
If anyone has anything with a proven history, I am keen to buy.
Many thanks
Carl
[email protected]


----------



## kevd72 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Pride of Dover*

In reply to the man asking for items of Pride Of Dover I have my merchant seamans book, There are plenty if pride of dover stamps , master signature and tickets for working on the ship and using her equipment . R.I.P Pride Of Dover a fine sailing ship in all seas.


----------



## Carlr (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,
Thanks for reply. Are you interested in selling your seamans book? And do you have anything of the ship itself - flags, old signs, etc etc I am very interested in buying. If you can contact me via [email protected] Best wishes, Carl


----------



## kevd72 (Feb 25, 2013)

Carlr said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for reply. Are you interested in selling your seamans book? And do you have anything of the ship itself - flags, old signs, etc etc I am very interested in buying. If you can contact me via [email protected] Best wishes, Carl


Hi yes but its like a passport so got very personal stuff in it age birth photo it is stamped po&stena line also P&O european ferries certificate of competence to operate MV PRIDE OF DOVER lifting appliances , MSA medical Certificate and a P&O Basic Sea Survival certificate. If you are a genuine ferry / ship collector email me at [email protected] Cheers


----------



## mikecambrai (Dec 19, 2012)

*Pride of Calais*

I have just noticed that the Ostend Spirit ex Pride of Calais is on its way into the estuary enroute to Tilbury to join European Seaway?
Perhaps the charter to Trans- Europa has finished?
Both Gardenia and Ostend Spirit have been staying in Ramsgate for 12 hours recently waiting for vehicles?
Larkspur is still stationary in Ostend since January.
With 13 ships plying the Dover routes at the moment, competition looks fierce.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

From a local Dover forum. " Rumour has it that TEF have run out of money to pay the fuel bills."

Alec.


----------

